

UrtheCast – First Light - morphics
http://www.urthecast.com/firstlight

======
fernly
Interesting project, exciting news -- but! to me, using Chrome, the supposedly
"scrolling" and "3200 x 8000 pixels" image is neither. Nor the second one, "an
impressive 3000 x 5000 pixel view of the urban area surrounding Santa Cruz de
Mara, Venezuela", which looks like 1000x800 and doesn't scroll or click
through to anything bigger.

